# wife entitled to JB?



## thomas1234 (20 Feb 2010)

hey, 

just a quick query.

my wife was made redundant late last year from a full time job. on 1st jan this year, she started working 3 days a week in the family business. (my family, not hers). i'm a paye employee, not a director. 

is she entitled to jobseekers benefit for the other 2 days of the week? our joint income would be quite high, and we are jointly assessed.

just thought i'd chance my arm!

cheers
tom


----------



## Jano (20 Feb 2010)

Had she been in receipt of JB up to then? Not sure of the implications of not claiming on time - if any, If she was in receipt of JB after being made redundant from a full time job, AFAIK she would get JB for any days not worked and the SW week is a 6 day week, not incl Sunday.


----------



## thomas1234 (21 Feb 2010)

No, she's never received a penny from social welfare. there was only about 6 weeks between the redundancy and starting the part time job. It didn't even occur to us to claim anything, but someone mentioned that she could be eligible to a payment.


----------



## pudds (21 Feb 2010)

To claim UB or UA you have to be unemployed and your wife is working.


----------



## Berni (21 Feb 2010)

pudds said:


> To claim UB or UA you have to be unemployed and your wife is working.



Wrong, you have to have suffered a loss of employment. Not always the same thing.
The main questions for your wife now are: is it currently her choice to only work 3 days a week, and is she looking for work for the other days?


----------



## pudds (22 Feb 2010)

Berni said:


> Wrong, you have to have suffered a loss of employment. Not always the same thing.
> The main questions for your wife now are: is it currently her choice to only work 3 days a week, and is she looking for work for the other days?



Your are indeed correct. 



> To qualify for Jobseeker's Benefit you must:
> 
> 
> Be unemployed (you must be fully unemployed or unemployed for at  least 3 days in 6)
> ...


----------



## Magpie (24 Feb 2010)

Nope, not entitled. If you take a job for 3 days a week, knowing it is 3 days a week, you haven't any involuntary loss of employment. You can't apply for JB when you have chosen to work part time.


----------



## Welfarite (24 Feb 2010)

Magpie said:


> Nope, not entitled. If you take a job for 3 days a week, knowing it is 3 days a week, you haven't any involuntary loss of employment. You can't apply for JB when you have chosen to work part time.


 Ther is nothing to say that the OP's wife took the job as it was only P/T work rather than F/T. It may be that ther was no F/T available and so there may be an entitlement to JB for other days.


----------



## thomas1234 (25 Feb 2010)

hey,

yes, she's available to work full time; this job was the only thing going, and you'd be mad to turn down anything at the moment!!!  

i take it that she would be entitled to something in that case?

thanks


----------



## dolly (26 Feb 2010)

She should apply anyway. Nothing to lose.


----------

